# Prettiest tetras?



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I saw this discussion on another forum and thought I'd pinch the idea and put it here. Discuss your personal favourites and include pics where possible.

My choices are cardinals - 











and Purple Emporers -












All pics taken from google.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

cardinals are my favourites too


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

buenos aires tetra









red-eye tetras









congo tetras


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Rummy nose Tetra's


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

i like copper and normal harlequins


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

harlequin rasbabora? (or something like that)


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Rasbora's aren't Tetra....

Anyways, Gold Tetra be my choice

http://www.slipperylittlesuckers.com.my/cutenews/data/upimages/gold-tetra-2.jpg


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Rasbora's aren't Tetra....

Anyways, Gold Tetra be my choice

http://www.slipperylittlesuckers.com.my/cutenews/data/upimages/gold-tetra-2.jpg


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I was replying to kizzy21's thread. I know rasbora's arent tetras.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

I always loved Rummy Noses too, but never got the chance to get any. I was going to get a realistic river tank with Rummy Noses and Bristle-Nose Catfish, and Twig Catfish too I think. This was years ago though.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Cardinal. Just for the instant splash of colour.


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

for me its got to be between buenos aires tetras or lemon tetras


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Neon Tetras - just a nice alternative to Cardinals/Neons IMO. : victory:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Easily for me, _Hyphessobrycon loweae_, Kitty or Lowe's Tetras, I love the character of all _Hyphessobrycon_ species though


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

My faves were Buenos Aries tetras they get very big and boisterous. My absolute are Red Phantoms (pretty boring I know)


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

congo tetras are my fave


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

i like neons


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Wow, these are stunning! I love the glittery effect and the pastel colours. What a gorgeous little fish - are they hard to keep? 



Saedcantas said:


> Easily for me, _Hyphessobrycon loweae_, Kitty or Lowe's Tetras, I love the character of all _Hyphessobrycon_ species though


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

wooo i found some congo tetras for my new tank!!!


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> My faves were Buenos Aries tetras they get very big and boisterous. My absolute are Red Phantoms (pretty boring I know)


a bit boring? i think red phantoms are a very intelligent choice.
Im REALLY not into tetras but how about yellow congos or true bleeding hearts?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm actually really liking the black neons atm! :no1:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

i love white tips









and neons are just scrummy










but i love the congos


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I'm actually really liking the black neons atm!


:no1:

My second choice would be Congo Tetras but alas, too big for any of my tanks. I also really like Lemon Tetras though and I'm thinking of getting some of those instead. : victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I have congo tetras. :no1:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I have congo tetras.


:devil:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Trillian said:


> :devil:


Lol had 7 for about 5 years... then most of them died within a few weeks as somehow the tank went through a cycle  Think we've got 3 now... 1 has no eyes and the other 2 are missing one! Yay pop eye! lol


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Think we've got 3 now... 1 has no eyes and the other 2 are missing one! Yay pop eye! lol


Not _quite_ the pretty specimens then...:whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Trillian said:


> Not _quite_ the pretty specimens then...:whistling2:


Nope! :lol2:
They were stunning though, with the lights on and shoaling in a planted tank.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Esfa said:


> They were stunning though, with the lights on and shoaling in a planted tank.


They are lovely. I have them on my four foot tank wishlist...:2thumb:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I had a shoal of congos and they are stunning fish, unfortunately I had to rehome them as they were just too boistrous for my tank and some of the smaller, more delicate fish (poor teeny ember tets!) were getting the living hell smacked out of them when the congos went on a zoom mission.


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

I like these myself
Google Image Result for http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Hyphessobrycon_columbianus_1.jpg


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor (Sep 3, 2008)

I use to keep Rummy Noses, with Cardinals!

A very pretty combination to the eye!


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Neon tetras, and red eye tetras.:grin1:


----------



## saint_dracula (Jul 4, 2008)

amber tetra


----------

